

First YEurope Startup Soup.io launches public beta - enki
http://www.soup.io/
First YEurope-funded startup Soup.io launches public beta<p>The first startup funded by YEurope (<a href="http://yeurope.net/" rel="nofollow">http://yeurope.net/</a>), a YCombinator (<a href="http://ycombinator.com/" rel="nofollow">http://ycombinator.com/</a>) inspired (not affiliated!) hatchery based in Vienna, Austria, just launched their public beta.<p>Soup (<a href="http://soup.io/" rel="nofollow">http://soup.io/</a>) is a mixture of a tumblelogging and lifestream aggregation platform. Soup simplifies publishing a stream of content by reducing mental overhead and removing barriers found in traditional blogging software.<p>Soup allows users to both post microcontent and aggregate their digital presence from other web services using RSS feeds or a bookmarklet.<p>While the lifestream aggregation arena is quickly becoming crowded with competitors (most recently with the launch of Paul Buchheit's (<a href="http://paulbuchheit.blogspot.com/" rel="nofollow">http://paulbuchheit.blogspot.com/</a>) friendfeed (<a href="http://friendfeed.com/" rel="nofollow">http://friendfeed.com/</a>) on October 1st), Soup competes strongly with a broader scope and a refreshingly simple, Ajax-driven user interface.<p>You can start using Soup right now at <a href="http://soup.io/" rel="nofollow">http://soup.io/</a> --
no sign-up required.
======
aheilbut
Now I need something to aggregate my friendfeed, tumblr, and soup.io feeds.

------
brlewis
NSFW in U.S. (disable image loading first)

